# crossbow



## ENB (Nov 12, 2013)

Need to buy my dad a crossbow. Which one would be the best if money is not an option?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

ENB said:


> Need to buy my dad a crossbow. Which one would be the best if money is not an option?


Will it need to have a cocking device (crank cocker)...Us older folks sometimes find using cocking rope really tough..


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Crossbownation forum has a wealth of info


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

I've been happy with my 10 point Titan Extreme over the years. Pinpoint accuracy, built in crank for cocking, more than enough power to go through any deer (and keep going in most cases). I think I got it for $900 at Bass Pro and it came with everything you needed except broad heads. The multi reticle illuminated scope is pre set for 20, 30, 40 & 50 yards. Just sight in at 20 and you're good as long as you use the same weight bolts and heads.

I would highly recommend a model with finger guards for the rail. This model doesn't really have any. My dad shot it once and his thumb was about a 1/4" too high. It was numb for a few hours and some cursing was involved.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I have the Ten Point Titan with accudraw, extremely accurate, easy to cock for us old guys.
The best crossbow out there IMHO


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Tenpoint is one of the best..and there crank cocker is great but not quiet


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

cva34 said:


> Tenpoint is one of the best..and there crank cocker is great but not quiet


Very true about the crank. Not recommended, but on occasion I have drawn the crossbow with the crank without having the safety lock on. Very quiet, but dangerous. One slip and I'm sure you'll end up with some busted fingers or worse, but it gives you a chance at a second shot if something else walks up while you still in the stand.


----------



## mangomania (Nov 12, 2005)

*Excalibur*

I have 2 Excaliburs and though I hardly ever use them, I would use no other. These CBs are awesome. One of the best selling points about the Excalibur, besides the fact that they are tanks and can take a beating, is that if you were to bust a string while on the hunt, all you would have to do is use the stringer and install a spare string. Takes only a couple of minutes to do. Good luck in your search.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

mangomania said:


> I have 2 Excaliburs and though I hardly ever use them, I would use no other. These CBs are awesome. One of the best selling points about the Excalibur, besides the fact that they are tanks and can take a beating, is that if you were to bust a string while on the hunt, all you would have to do is use the stringer and install a spare string. Takes only a couple of minutes to do. Good luck in your search.


I am a Excaliber Fan also Ecomax 225#


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

ENB said:


> Need to buy my dad a crossbow. Which one would be the best if money is not an option?


There's one on TBH 
http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=608056


----------

